
Trash, leather, sleaze: how Gary Green shot New York's punk scene - tintinnabula
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/may/28/gary-green-photograph-new-york-punk-scene
======
nsajko
"The White Noise Supremacists" (1979) by Lester Bangs might be more
interesting.

[https://www.villagevoice.com/2020/01/05/the-white-noise-
supr...](https://www.villagevoice.com/2020/01/05/the-white-noise-
supremacists/)

------
082349872349872
I always used to wonder about Otto's line "excuse me while I fold my pants" in
Repo Man. Now that we no longer have NTSC vs PAL vs SECAM, I wonder if it may
have been a reference to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F68bbzOOOdY&t=38m52s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F68bbzOOOdY&t=38m52s)

